# linge de toilette



## sudexpress

Hola,

Me gustaría saber cómo se dice en español *linge de toilette*. Yo me limitaría a llamarlo "toallas". ¿Qué opináis vosotros? 

Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

En los grandes almacenes la sección correspondiente se suele llamar: 
- ropa de baño

Con toallas dejas las manoplas de lado 

No sé si te sirve. Espera más respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## sudexpress

Tienes razón, fallo mío.
No incluye la alfombrilla de la ducha -tanto la de dentro como la de fuera- ni, efectivamente, las manoplas. 
El problema que encuentro en "ropa de baño" es que me hace pensar directamente en bañadores, bikinis, etc.


----------



## rolandbascou

sudexpress said:


> Tienes razón, fallo mío.
> No incluye la alfombrilla de la ducha -tanto la de dentro como la de fuera- ni, efectivamente, las manoplas.
> El problema que encuentro en "ropa de baño" es que me hace pensar directamente en bañadores, bikinis, etc.


 
Bañadores ... sería "ropa de playa". Ropa de baño es lo correcto.


----------



## sudexpress

Verdad, ropa de playa podría servir. Pero, ¿y la piscina? 
Ropa de baño es una expresión ampliamente difundida para definir a la ropa de playa y piscina. 
También podría describir la ropa del cuarto de baño -por así decirlo-.

Si "es la expresión correcta", como tú dices, Rolandbascou, agradecería  saber según qué fuente y por qué. 
Gracias

Por cierto, teclea en Google ropa de baño, y cuéntame después...De ahí mi dilema.


----------



## rolandbascou

sudexpress said:


> Verdad, ropa de playa podría servir. Pero, ¿y la piscina?
> Ropa de baño es una expresión ampliamente difundida para definir a la ropa de playa y piscina.
> También podría describir la ropa del cuarto de baño -por así decirlo-.
> 
> Si "es la expresión correcta", como tú dices, Rolandbascou, agradecería saber según qué fuente y por qué.
> Gracias
> 
> Por cierto, teclea en Google ropa de baño, y cuéntame después...De ahí mi dilema.


 
Ropa de playa y de baño lo he visto en el Corteingles. Pero no sé si se puede admitir el Corte como una autoridad.


----------



## Probo

Aprovechando mi ignorancia, voy a participar en el hilo: ¡no siempre va a hablar uno de lo que sabe!
El problema, como siempre, no es el significado, sino lo que los lingüistas llaman el "valor". Quiero decir, ¿un nativo o nativa dice "linge de toilette"? Porque en español eso de _ropa de baño, ropa del hogar_ y esas cosas no las dice nadie. Son fórmulas que usan los comerciantes. Aquí hablamos de _toallas_ y, si acaso, distinguimos _toallas de ducha_ y _toallas de baño_ (como la gente no se suele bañar en casa, se entiende que son las de piscina o playa). No se hace más distinción porque no es necesario. Creo que, más o menos, todos guardamos las toallas del tipo que sean, en el mismo armario (quizá en distinto estante), igual que las alfombrillas. Las manoplas no son de textil, sino de droguería, como las esponjas y cuando se lavan, se cuelgan en la bañera y listo; no hay que recogerlas.
Si, por el contrario, los franceses sólo usan esa expresión, como los españoles, en el ámbito mercantil (¡ah, entonces sí que El Corte Inglés manda mucho!), yo creo que la expresión correcta es "ropa de hogar". Hay tiendas especializadas en este sector que venden toallas, alfombrillas, sábanas, etc. Eso y sólo eso en sus tiendas; al menos en España. Cerca de mi ciudad hay hermosas villas portuguesas cuya visita la gente desperdicia porque sólo van a comprar _sábanas-y-toallas_, así, todo junto. Pero para autoridad, mi suegra: en cuanto la vea, le pregunto. Saludos.


----------



## sudexpress

¡Allá, a tierras del norte portugués, iba yo de niña a comprar toallas con mi abuela!
Gracias por tu colaboración *Probo*. 

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo que respecta establecer diferencias entre el habla coloquial y el habla comercial. ¡Pero! Yo busco una traducción precisa, adecuada a la realidad en la medida de lo posible. 
Ropa de hogar es una buena opción...PERO incluye sábanas, colchas, etc. Lo que llamamos también ropa blanca.

La distinción de los dichosos grandes almacenes puede ser útil -por ser autoridad comercial- pero dudo un pelín de su adecuación. Es decir, si alguien en algún lugar piensa en algo que no sea ropa de baño me alegraré así: 

Además, y para terminar, no me gusta llamar a los bikinis, bañadores, aletas, chanclas ropa de playa...porque también son de piscina, lago, río y por ende, de baño.

En fin, cábala y devaneo.
No caerá esa breva.
*Linge de toilette*...me va a perseguir todo el santo día.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

*Textil hogar* y dentro de este apartado *toallas* es lo que aparece en la página web de una importante empresa de venta por catálogo.


----------



## sudexpress

En otra página de una gran superficie comercial..."Textil de baño". Suena un poco antinatural pero puede colar. 

Veamos si más gente opina.
Gracias a todos. 
 SUDexpress


----------



## Domtom

Probo said:


> Aquí hablamos de _toallas_ y, si acaso, distinguimos _toallas de ducha_ y _toallas de baño_ (como la gente no se suele bañar en casa, se entiende que son las de piscina o playa).


 
En casa, decimos _"toalla para bañarse" _para referirnos a las grandes, las que vamos a usar para bañarnos o ducharnos; decimos _"toalla"_ a secas para referirnos a las de mediano tamaño utilizadas para secarse las manos o la cara, y así por ejemplo decimos _"cambia la toalla del lavabo, por favor"._ Hay también aquellas toallas pequeñas que son las _"toallas de videt". _Pero las más grandes son las _"toallas de playa"._


----------



## nicduf

Domtom said:


> En casa, decimos _"toalla para bañarse" _para referirnos a las grandes, las que vamos a usar para bañarnos o ducharnos; decimos _"toalla"_ a secas para referirnos a las de mediano tamaño utilizadas para secarse las manos o la cara, y así por ejemplo decimos _"cambia la toalla del lavabo, por favor"._ Hay también aquellas toallas pequeñas que son las _"toallas de videt". _Pero las más grandes son las _"toallas de playa"._


 

En français, "linge de toilette" est le terme général qui désigne l'ensemble de ces catégories.


----------



## sudexpress

Oui nicduf, t'as raison. Il faudrait juste ajouter le gant de toilette parce qu'il appartienne aussi au linge de toilette!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

No creo que ropa de baño se pueda confundir con la ropa para la playa/piscina, etc.

Me parece que por este último se diría:
- trajes de baño y complementos
y sigo pues con mi primera propuesta de (como ama de casa ):
- ropa de baño

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo también opino que se confunde con la ropa de playa (trajes de baño, toallas de playa, etc.)
Lo habitual es hablar de "toallas". Los españoles (por lo menos los que conozco) no utilizamos "manoplas de baño", optamos por las esponjas de baño, en general.

Quedaría la alfombra: ¿"toallas y alfombras de baño"?.. es un poco largo.
Y "ropa de tocador"?


----------



## Pinairun

Tina Iglesias said:


> Yo también opino que se confunde con la ropa de playa (trajes de baño, toallas de playa, etc.)
> Lo habitual es hablar de "toallas". Los españoles (por lo menos los que conozco) no utilizamos "manoplas de baño", optamos por las esponjas de baño, en general.
> 
> Quedaría la alfombra: ¿"toallas y alfombras de baño"?.. es un poco largo.
> Y "ropa de tocador"?


 

En casa sí que usamos manoplas de baño, o de ducha, y albornoz!
Bonne nuit!


----------



## tayines

En mi opinión no hay mas expresión en español que la que el propio *sudexprés* propone al principio: toallas.
Las toallas para bañarse en el mar, rio, piscina, etc. se les llama por extensión "toallas de playa"


----------



## Softmint

Qué tal *neceser*? Aunque no sé si las toallas y las esponjas van incluidas.


----------



## Marie3933

Nunca he oído la palabra "neceser" para designar "le linge de maison".
Softmint, corres el riesgo de que no te entiendan en todas partes.


----------



## Softmint

Marie3933 said:


> Nunca he oído la palabra "neceser" para designar "le linge de maison".
> Softmint, corres el riesgo de que no te entiendan en todas partes.



por eso dije que no sé si se incluyen las toallas, pero un neceser contiente cortauñas, jabón, colonia, pasta de dientes etc. de todas formas el tema era "linge de toilette" y no "linge de maison". En "linge de maison" yo entiendo sábanas por ejemplo, todo lo que se refiere al hogar. Para mí linge de toilette no tiene nada que ver con eso.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

También tenemos _neceser de toilette_ en los que incluye todo lo que dice pero no las toallas...
En la expresión, *linge* (= ropa) descarta los demás complementos del baño.

- textil baño / textil de baño son las mejores propuestas

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marie3933

Softmint said:


> de todas formas el tema era "linge de toilette" y  no "linge de maison"


Perdona, quería decir "linge de toilette", ha sido un lapsus. Le linge de maison incluye efectivamente la ropa para la cama, para el aseo, para la mesa y para la cocina.


Softmint said:


> un neceser contiente cortauñas, jabón, colonia,  pasta de dientes etc.


Deberías mirar la definición de la palabra linge (= ropa).


----------



## chlapec

¿Y ropa de aseo?


----------



## Richivalen

Un conocido que ha trabajado como proveedor para hoteles, me ha comentado "lencería de baño"

Lencería de cama y baño, de lo más valorado en el hotelRESUINSA TEXTILE ECOLOGY

"*En el caso de la lencería de baño, toallas y albornoces, pide prendas que envuelvan en sensaciones nuestro cuerpo y nos reconforten tras el baño."*

Pero el caso es que aparece mucho la decoración del cuarto de baño.


----------

